# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Patronažna sestra

## Zeljka33

evo jedno glupo pitanje....  :Embarassed:  
kada (prije poroda ili nakon) i gdje (prema mjestu stanovanja?- dom zdravlja? koga pitati?) se treba dogovoriti za dolaske patronažne sestre?

----------


## malo janje

ja ju zvala kad sam dosla iz bolnice i taj isti dan je dosla a mislim da po mjestu stanovanja najblizi dom zdravlja zoves patronaznu pitaj svog ginekologa

----------


## lelita

ja ju uopce nisam zvala, dosla je sama.
mislim da njih salju, bar kod nas.
isti dan kad sam izasla iz bolnice je dosla.

----------


## Bipsić

ni ja ju nisam zvala, ali sam kod svog ginekologa ispunila neki obrazac koji se šalje patronažnoj službi i evo, bila mi je jučer, dakle koja 2 tjedna prije poroda. ostavila mi je broj mobitela i rekla da ju nazovem drugi dan kad dođem iz bolnice da nas dođe posjetiti i to je to...

----------


## fjora

mm zvao najbliži dom zdravlja, meni došla 1. dan - to mi je puno značilo

----------


## puntica

u zg moraš zvati dom zdravlja gdje pripadaš (ako nisi rodila u bolnici u koju spadaš, onda automatski šalju tvoje podatke patronažnoj). naša je došla dan nakon što sam došla iz bolnice

----------


## SnješkaM

Ja sam rodila na Sv.Duhu i oba puta su došle odmah isti dan kad sam stigla doma, tj; nazvale su nas doma prije toga da se dogovorimo kako nam odgovara. Došla je toliko puta koliko sam htjela tj; koliko smo dogovorile da je potrebno zbog pupka i mogu reći još da je (posebno ova što je bila za drugo dijete) predivna!

----------


## kikic

Nama je još, u rodilištu došla neka njihova "šefica", uzela podatke i adrese i onda je patronažna došla 3.dan nakon što smo izašli (bio je praznik, inače bi došla 2. dan)

----------


## ivanche

Mi smo svoju morali praktički nagovarati da dođe. Baš joj se nije dalo, i došla je samo jednom. 
Zaključila je da već sve sami znamo, a ja sam ju baš htjela pitati neke stvari vezano za pupak. 
Sljedeći put, ako ga bude, ću zvati u neki drugi dom zdravlja.

----------


## zumbulmama

Ja sam došla iz rodilišta na Veliki Petak, pred Uskrs, i patronažnu smo uspjeli dobiti tek u utorak poslije Uskrsa   :Rolling Eyes:  . Srećom je mm na svom nećaku uvježbao kupanje i prematanje, inače  :? .

----------


## sweety

Mi smo otišli upoznat patronažnu još prije poroda.
Rodila sam na SD i rekli su da ju moramo sami zvat, da najbolje muž zove kad se beba rodi pa ona dođe prvi dan kad su svi doma.

Mi smo u Dugavama, patronažna Darinka   :Love:   :Heart:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   super je!
Milion puta ju zovem, dođe kad god što treba, šta god ju pitam sve hoće objasnit i pomoć!
Svaka čast!

----------


## malo janje

i ja sam u dugavama i sestra ivana je moja patronazna

----------

